# How bad dog trainers build drive...



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzqs54qMgQA


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Hhahahaha! ossum


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Smacka smack smacka baby......


no.give.yougive.no neeeeeuuuuuuo. mine. mine. mine.....


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I had to facebook that.......


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dave very nice...now let's see some bad bite decoys doing the same with the sleeve...
<tune up central>


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Funny stuff. I like the guys that crack the whip so many times it sounds like a machine gun. Finally give the dog a bite and are surprised when he doesn't out.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Eh? did I miss something?


----------

